# modern luxury houses in local vernacular



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Conversions, new builds, hotels, homes, restaurants etc. CONTEMPORARY but TRADITIONAL (read: no palaces etc)

I'll start:

Hutong housing, Beijing/ siheyuan Shanghai/ classical Chinese









http://info.aia.org








http://cdn.ltstatic.com















www.beijingboyce.com, www.jingdaily.com








http://sassyhongkong.com








www.beijinghutongtour.com















http://exp.cdn-hotels.com, www.visitbeijing.com.cn
















www.hiddengemtravel.blogspot.com, www.pricelessbeijing.com








http://presswire.com/pr/splendia








http://presswire.com/pr/splendia








http://welovefooditsallweeat.files.wordpress.com









http://magazine.deuxmessieurs.com








http://fullhomeidea.com















http://minimalistinteriordesign.org, www.thisarchitecture.com









www.adelto.co.uk















www.frashii.com, http://waaaat.welovead.com
















http://10kblessingsfengshui.typepad.com















http://10kblessingsfengshui.typepad.com, www.nhit-shis.org


----------

